# Vape King Arrivals 18-05-15



## Gizmo (18/5/15)

Back in stock!

Subtank Mini
Subtank Nano
Delta 2
iStick 30W Black
Magma RDA

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Stock:

GS Air
Silicone Case for istick 30W & 50W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (19/5/15)

ordered a subtank mini sunday night with some coh jen do pads. cant wait for it to arrive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (19/5/15)

Is the restock of the Subtank mini the upgraded version? 
Does the store in Parkwood have stock of the 50W Silicone cases? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

